# Looking near Houston, TX



## kp123 (Jul 23, 2013)

Looking for a good trainer....or a club near Houston, TX perferrably on the north side. I am interested in purchasing a personal protection dog and would like someone local to train my new dog and I together. I will have some training from the seller but would like to have weekly training sessions. Are there any clubs that get together, he had mentioned something about "bite clubs"? I want to make sure I don't let the dog get untrained (since it's not cheap!!)


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Al Longoria: http://www.longoriahausdogtraining.com/

Jack and I recently completed our first six-week course with Al, met once weekly. We really enjoyed it!


----------

